# My dog stinks. BAD!



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If the vet said it was fungus in the coat, that sounds possible. Do you brush out his undercoat regularly? Have you tried using the anti-fungal shampoo for a while to see if you can really wipe it out?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I took copper to the vet yesterday for a lump - not skin issues. She said he smelled yeasty and has a skin infection. I did notice some areas that looked a little inflamed, but didn't catch onto him having a skin problem.:doh:

She recommended a prescrip shampoo - chlorhexadine. I've used it before and it worked well for skin issues. If the Nizorol isn't working do you think your vet would exchange it for chlorhexadine or at least give you a "sample" to try before you buy more?

there is a cleansing recipe on here for removing skunk smell. If it will remove skunk stink it will remvoe anything, but would not clear up an underlying problem.

I hope you find a way to make Jake smell as good as he looks. (hmmm - where's his pic?)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A yeast or staph infection on the skin will cause the odor. They both require antibiotic to treat it, and there are also antifungal oral medications he should be on. Go back to the vet, and if he doesn't do something effective, get a second opinion.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How many times have you washed him with shampoo? Because if it is a fungus infection on his skin, it may take awhile to get rid of it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

One skunk treatment is to pour Original Scope mouthwash all over the dog then rinse well. If it works on bad breath, maybe it will help here?
but I'd also keep with the vet trying to diagnose the deeper problem


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> One skunk treatment is to pour Original Scope mouthwash all over the dog then rinse well. If it works on bad breath, maybe it will help here?
> but I'd also keep with the vet trying to diagnose the deeper problem


 
I was going to suggest a Listerine rinse. It has been proven to be effective on fungus. I'd avoid the Scope because there is so much sugar in it...

I agree with pushing the vet. I'd want a complete thyroid panel...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> One skunk treatment is to pour Original Scope mouthwash all over the dog then rinse well. If it works on bad breath, maybe it will help here?
> but I'd also keep with the vet trying to diagnose the deeper problem


 
It seems to me if it is a fungal infection that would burn like h e double hockey sticks. I personally wouldn't try that unless I was sure that he does not have some kind of skin infection going on. 

My Max doesn't smell the best but not awful either - but he does need beano for dogs as he can stink TERRIBLY several times a day. Whew!!!


----------

